# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Cest Quoi ?

## cassidain

Les ruines d'un ancien four communal ?

----------


## amyb

Great discovery, Hank.  Where is this taken?

I am guessing the road out of Gustavia?  But honestly don't know why that popped in to my head.

----------


## cec1

. . . or on the middle hillside road across the harbor, approximately above Cote Port?

----------


## andynap

En français s'il vous plaît.   :cool:

----------


## cassidain

Juste à l'ouest de Carambole. Même côté de la rue. À l'arrière d'un terrain vague.

----------


## amyb

The original bakery oven?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Wut?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

une cheminée? faut demander a Helene! Je lui envois un e mail!

----------


## GramChop

J'ai vu cela...je ne peux pas me rappeler où. I remembered thinking it was beautiful, plein de fleurs et de vignes. (Desole pour mon Frenglish.)

----------


## pascaleschmidt

"Frenglish" c'est ma langue quand j'étais gamine car on voyageait entre la France et les US et je mélangeais les 2 langues.... :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

ou comme on dit, Franglais....

----------

